# Investigations - Follicles



## Gaynor (Jul 22, 2003)

i would really appreciate some info on follicles.

If you have follicles on the right and left side, but the left has the dominant ones - what happens if your left tube is blocked?

I was advised to come in on wednesday and have another scan to see how the eggs are doing on the right side.

But I do not start OPK's till tomorrow anyway since its day 11 tomorrow.

What should I do?

Love,

Gaynor.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Gaynor,

Sorry to read about your problems.

If your left tube is blocked then it is near impossible for your eggs that are released from your left ovary to get down your fallopian tube, but saying that some ladies on here have blocked tubes, still ovulate, had been told they would not get pregnant naturally and have proved the medical profession wrong and are now expecting babies. 

Take the advice of your clinic and follow there instructions, they know your body and the tx you need, all the very best of luck and dont give up hope.

Mel


----------

